# What's your top reason for wanting to circumcise your baby?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm having trouble understanding why anyone would want to circumcise their newborn baby, without his consent, if they are not religious. Even if you are Christian, the New Testament speak out against it quite forcefully:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circumcision_controversy_in_early_Christianity#Teaching_of_Paul

It has no medical benefit, it has no hygienic benefit if you wash regularly. It causes severe pain to the baby with possibility of permanent damage to the penis or death *and *the guarantee of reduced sexual sensation. Why do people in the United States still do it so much then? Is it purely for aesthetic reasons; too make it more visually appealing to the opposite sex? Is it nothing more than cosmetic surgery for babies?

Don't we as human beings have a basic human right to our own bodies integrity? Shouldn't it be illegal for parents to go chopping off body parts without the consent of their children?
.
.
.
.
.
Learn more about it here:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...less-enjoyable-for-both-men-and-women-730546/


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

That's a bridge I don't want to cross. If I must, I'll probably just avoid circumcision.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Bc thats an Islamic tradition


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

If I ever have a son I will have him circumcised. 

Circumcision is really no big deal, it has its health benefits.

I was circumcised when I was born, and I have no memory of it at all. I'm glad I was because of the aesthetic looks and of the health benefits ( I don't have to worry about cleaning). Plus, most males here are circumcised too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't want kids.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

So that he won't be different in school


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

hammerfast said:


> So that he won't be different in school


When I was in 7th grade, I remember seeing my an uncircumcised penis for the first time. It was in the locker room showers. It looked strange to me, and I couldn't figure out what was wrong with it. It took me a few days to realize that they was nothing wrong with it because it was uncircumcised.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

> *and *the guarantee of reduced sexual sensation


This part is debatable and I think something uncircumcised people like to spew off to make themselves feel superior. You can find studies that go either way. It's basically inconclusive.

That said I don't exactly support it.

Ah damn I voted by accident lol.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

My dad didn't get me or my brother circumcised, I won't do the same if I have a son. Plus there seems to be natural benefits to being uncut that I quite enjoy having

...if I ever have sex again


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

batman can said:


> This part is debatable and I think something uncircumcised people like to spew off to make themselves feel superior. You can find studies that go either way. It's basically inconclusive.
> 
> That said I don't exactly support it.
> 
> Ah damn I voted by accident lol.


Oh really?

The analysis sample consisted of *1059* uncircumcised and 310 circumcised men. For the glans penis, circumcised men reported decreased sexual pleasure and lower orgasm intensity. They also stated more effort was required to achieve orgasm, and a higher percentage of them experienced unusual sensations (burning, prickling, itching, or tingling and numbness of the glans penis). For the penile shaft a higher percentage of circumcised men described discomfort and pain, numbness and unusual sensations. In comparison to men circumcised before puberty, men circumcised during adolescence or later indicated less sexual pleasure at the glans penis, and a higher percentage of them reported discomfort or pain and unusual sensations at the penile shaft.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23374102?dopt=Abstract


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Why two threads on circumcision?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not 100% sure if I even want kids, but I won't have it done to my son if I do.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

BadGirl said:


> Why two threads on circumcision?


I wanted to start a poll.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

arnie said:


> Oh really?
> 
> The analysis sample consisted of 1059 uncircumcised and 310 circumcised men. For the glans penis, circumcised men reported decreased sexual pleasure and lower orgasm intensity. They also stated more effort was required to achieve orgasm, and a higher percentage of them experienced unusual sensations (burning, prickling, itching, or tingling and numbness of the glans penis). For the penile shaft a higher percentage of circumcised men described discomfort and pain, numbness and unusual sensations. In comparison to men circumcised before puberty, men circumcised during adolescence or later indicated less sexual pleasure at the glans penis, and a higher percentage of them reported discomfort or pain and unusual sensations at the penile shaft.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23374102?dopt=Abstract


This is one study. I literally just wrote that you can find some that go either way.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

arnie said:


> I wanted to start a poll.


As Freud might have said.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I think parents should leave that decision to be for their son to make when he's old enough to consider the pros and cons himself.
If parents want their kid to have a religious upbringing, they can do so still without interfering with their baby's body.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

_Other_: I am not going to have offspring.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

arnie said:


> Oh really?
> 
> The analysis sample consisted of 1059 uncircumcised and 310 circumcised men. For the glans penis, circumcised men reported decreased sexual pleasure and lower orgasm intensity. They also stated more effort was required to achieve orgasm, and a higher percentage of them experienced unusual sensations (burning, prickling, itching, or tingling and numbness of the glans penis). For the penile shaft a higher percentage of circumcised men described discomfort and pain, numbness and unusual sensations. In comparison to men circumcised before puberty, men circumcised during adolescence or later indicated less sexual pleasure at the glans penis, and a higher percentage of them reported discomfort or pain and unusual sensations at the penile shaft.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23374102?dopt=Abstract


dearest arnie,

welp, after a few moments of searching, i found the studies below while weeding out studies like the one you posted all in the name of science!

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15833526
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17419812
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20065281 - this study makes a mention of sexual satisfaction not being affected, but one would have to read the entire study to figure out how that was determined.

xo,

basuraeuropea

p.s. the study you linked to is highly subjective/qualitative, i.e. dependent upon participants' subjective responses. you really want to link to studies that are more quantitative in nature to convince a skeptical mind.

p.p.s. i'm going to agree with the poster who stated earlier in the thread that studies can be found that support either stance.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> welp,
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15833526
> http://www.circs.org/index.php/Library/Masters
> ...


Some of those links don't work. One isn't relevant. One is a sample size of only 20 and the other is a sample size of only 96 in the largest group. Quote="In the dysfunctional group, circumcised men (49 +/- 16 years) were significantly younger (P <0.01) than uncircumcised men (56 +/- 13 years)." In other words the study was totally bogus.

My study had a sample size of over a 1000.

....

Try again

xo,

arnie


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

arnie said:


> Some of those links don't work. One isn't relevant. One is a sample size of only 20 and the other is a sample size of only 96 in the largest group. Quote="In the dysfunctional group, circumcised men (49 +/- 16 years) were significantly younger (P <0.01) than uncircumcised men (56 +/- 13 years)." In other words the study was totally bogus.
> 
> My study had a sample size of over a 1000.
> 
> ...


i fixed it.

xo,

basuraeuropea

p.s. your study could have a sample size of a million (although one might note the large number of uncircumcised men vs circumcised men within) and still not be kosher because the methodology is flawed.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

arnie said:


> Some of those links don't work. One isn't relevant. One is a sample size of only 20 and the other is a sample size of only 96 in the largest group. Quote="In the dysfunctional group, circumcised men (49 +/- 16 years) were significantly younger (P <0.01) than uncircumcised men (56 +/- 13 years)." In other words the study was totally bogus.
> 
> My study had a sample size of over a 1000.
> 
> ...


oh, and i don't see the fallacy in logic where the difference in age is 49 plus/minus 16 years for one cohort and 56 plus/minus 13 years for the other.


> Again, when controlling for age, hypertension, and diabetes, all t-test significance was lost.


 follows the passage you highlighted.

i also don't see the flaw in conducting a well-designed study based on, you know, scientific measures not sociological ones.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

None


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Religion but trust me I aint going to let no ****ing religious leader with no medical background cut my baby's penis. I'd only let a doctor do it.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Zeppelin said:


> If I ever have a son I will have him circumcised.
> 
> Circumcision is really no big deal, it has its health benefits.
> 
> I was circumcised when I was born, and I have no memory of it at all. I'm glad I was because of the aesthetic looks and of the health benefits ( I don't have to worry about cleaning). Plus, most males here are circumcised too.


Hey your parents could have shook you as a baby and that's considered child abuse. It's not hard to pull back foreskin either. I'm probably going to restore mine.


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

the cheat said:


> My reasons would be due to the fact that I'm circumcised and I think uncircumcised penis' are ugly...but I might just do it to **** you off.


Very wise, **** up your babies peins just to piss another random human being off.

Very good parenting.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think the uncircumcised grow up to be bigger sissies. When's the last time an uncircumcised nation won a war?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

You have such an inquisitive mind lol


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I won't ever have kids so this won't come up for me, but I think parents should circumcise baby boys for the cleanliness and health benefits. The 'reduction in sexual pleasure' thing is nonsense, and the risks are insignificant.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Gwynevere said:


> I won't ever have kids so this won't come up for me, but I think parents should circumcise baby boys for the cleanliness and health benefits. The 'reduction in sexual pleasure' thing is nonsense, and the risks are insignificant.


I usually agree with you but I disagree here, I don't think it's justified to make your baby go through an unneeded permanent alteration to their body for no good reason and without consent. They should wait until the boy can legally make the decision for himself. Any health benefits from this are questionable at best and there are other much more easier ways to provide them.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A lot of people in the US and Canada don't seem to know what an uncircumcised penis looks like.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> I usually agree with you but I disagree here, I don't think it's justified to make your baby go through an unneeded permanent alteration to their body for no good reason and without consent. They should wait until the boy can legally make the decision for himself.


Well at that point I imagine much of the cleanliness benefit will have been lost, as the child can clean his penis himself and doesn't sit in dirty diapers.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Gwynevere said:


> Well at that point I imagine much of the cleanliness benefit will have been lost, as the child can clean his penis himself and doesn't sit in dirty diapers.


If a baby is sitting in dirty diapers, he will have UTIs, diaper rash, and other health issues anyway. Proper cleaning should be happening anyway to protect them. Also consider that after circumcision there is now a wound on the penis, which is an infection risk in of itself.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I always thought I was the normal one lol.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

So his penis won't smell like fish.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Probably just retarded, brainwashed parents that think it's normal to mutilate their own.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

If I have a son, he won't be circumcised. I don't agree with it at all.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

good grief really? I can't read the responses or I know my blood pressure will soar. I want to just state that I do NOT agree with it and wouldn't/didn't do it to my child and there is no reason at all for anyone to do it. If you believe in God why would you? God made man in his image right? WTF people...leave your freakin babies alone.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> A lot of people in the US and Canada don't seem to know what an uncircumcised penis looks like.


A lot of people probably think that the foreskin doesn't retract all the way, but unless the man has phimosis, it does. In reality, foreskin doesn't get in the way at all.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> In reality, foreskin doesn't get in the way at all.


You mean the skin that a man is born with? The _natural _part of a man's body. The actual God given anatomy? Mm hmmm yep..makes sense to me.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

blue_blue said:


> You mean the skin that a man is born with? The _natural _part of a man's body. The actual God given anatomy? Mm hmmm yep..makes sense to me.


Um yeah...what point are you trying to make...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

blue_blue said:


> You mean the skin that a man is born with? The _natural _part of a man's body. The actual God given anatomy? Mm hmmm yep..makes sense to me.





tbyrfan said:


> Um yeah...what point are you trying to make...


She's sarcastically making the point that the human penis has the optimal design for sex as it is and that it would be foolish to think human's could improve on millions of years of evolution with a simple cut.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> She's sarcastically making the point that the human penis has the optimal design for sex as it is and that it would be foolish to think human's could improve on millions of years of evolution with a simple cut.


I was confused as to whether she thought I was for or against circumcision. It sounded like she misinterpreted my post as being pro-circumcision.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> I was confused as to whether she thought I was for or against circumcision. It sounded like she misinterpreted my post as being pro-circumcision.


I was emphatically agreeing with you


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Sorry!! You havent gotten used to my sarcastic/*****y personality <3


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

blue_blue said:


> I was emphatically agreeing with you


Oh, okay. Yeah, I wish people were more educated on this topic. Foreskin wouldn't exist if it were an inconvenience.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Evolution/god(arnie says evolution, blue says god given) gets a lot wrong though, look at how messed up our teeth are, and how often people need appendixes removed. "Evolution/god makes things perfect" is false and a pretty stupid argument for keeping foreskin.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Oh, okay. Yeah, I wish people were more educated on this topic. Foreskin wouldn't exist if it were an inconvenience.


That is the problem. People aren't educated. Performing invasive and harmful surgery on an infant "because it's cleaner" is an uneducated and misinformed statement. Or looking like daddy, or because he'll get teased. these are all completely uneducated reasons to cut off a child's foreskin. It means you haven't done your research. It also means you're removing a (future) man's right to remain intact. That decision as far as I was concerned was not my decision to make. When he turns 18 he can make his own decision based on his own desires to do what he wants with his own body.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> Evolution/god(arnie says evolution, blue says god given) gets a lot wrong though, look at how messed up our teeth are, and how often people need appendixes removed. "Evolution/god makes things perfect" is false and a pretty stupid argument for keeping foreskin.


You said "need". If you have a cancerous tumor on your leg then you may need to have it removed yes.

Foreskin is not cancer, nor is it harmful, or necessary therefore it should not be removed.

That's not really a stupid argument, is it? I don't like my nose and it's not perfect but should my mom have had it removed?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> Evolution/god(arnie says evolution, blue says god given) gets a lot wrong though, look at how messed up our teeth are, and how often people need appendixes removed. "Evolution/god makes things perfect" is false and a pretty stupid argument for keeping foreskin.


First of all, the appendix isn't useless: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/08/090820175901.htm

If something as simple as a lack of foreskin actually improved survival rates or increased sex, then we would have seen it disappear millions of years ago.

Making teeth that don't rot is a complicated feat. Dropping the foreskin is a lot simpler.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zeppelin said:


> If I ever have a son I will have him circumcised.
> 
> Circumcision is really no big deal, it has its health benefits.
> 
> I was circumcised when I was born, and I have no memory of it at all. I'm glad I was because of the aesthetic looks and of the health benefits ( I don't have to worry about cleaning). Plus, most males here are circumcised too.


 ^This

....I said religious because Abraham, Isaac (Christianity), and Ishmael (Islam) had it done. Paul had Timothy circumsized in the New Testament as well.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^This
> 
> ....I said religious because Abraham, Isaac (Christianity), and Ishmael (Islam) had it done. Paul had Timothy circumsized in the New Testament as well.


What are your thoughts on this?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circumcision_controversy_in_early_Christianity#Teaching_of_Paul

The bible comes out pretty strongly against circumcision in the New Testament.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Unprompted circumcision is medical quackery at it's finest.



millenniumman75 said:


> ^This
> 
> ....I said religious because Abraham, Isaac (Christianity), and Ishmael (Islam) had it done. Paul had Timothy circumsized in the New Testament as well.


You have no idea whether your son will want to take up your religion, maybe he will abandon it. Why do you want to impose such a drastic measure on _him_ as an extension of _your_ faith? That's an extremely selfish decision on your part.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I chose: Aesthetic (You think it's more attractive to the opposite sex.) Well if I lived in the USA I would be tempted to do it maybe to a son. American girls find uncircumcised guys so "eww" and "gross". Well the ones who I have talked to let me know what they thought, when it somehow came up if I was uncut. :rain:roll


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

For those talking about cleanliness, cleaning an uncircumcised penis is easy. I do it every day. 

I believe in God and there is no way in hell I'd ever have my son circumcised.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ZeroPoint said:


> I chose: Aesthetic (You think it's more attractive to the opposite sex.) Well if I lived in the USA I would be tempted to do it maybe to a son. American girls find uncircumcised guys so "eww" and "gross". Well the ones who I have talked to let me know what they thought, when it somehow came up if I was uncut. :rain:roll


Don't you think you should wait for your son to come of age and *let him decide * if he wants any cosmetic surgery on his penis?


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

arnie said:


> Don't you think you should wait for your son to come of age and *let him decide * if he wants any cosmetic surgery on his penis?


Well I won't have kids anyway as no woman will ever want to reproduce with me, so it doesn't matter what I think! I am against circumcision actually, except if it has to be done for medical reasons.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

If I have a son, I'll let him decide when he's grown up. I feel that doing otherwise would be unethical, unless of course it were for a legitimate medical reason where conservative treatment failed.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Not having kids, but if I did have a son, I'd never have him circumcised. It's totally unnecessary. I don't think circumcised penises are more aesthetically pleasing either. And don't people who do it for religious reasons ever question why a deity would create boys with foreskin in the first place? Only to have it hacked off after birth? What purpose would this serve? Absurd.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

People have no right to performing that kind of ritualistic acts on other people's bodies.
Just because it's a baby does not make it somebody else's possession or limit their human rights in any way.
Also, cleanliness and medical reasons are completely phoney arguments. There are no advantages like that in modern societies and in fact it introduces new, unnecessary risks.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Jesuszilla said:


> For those talking about cleanliness, cleaning an uncircumcised penis is easy. I do it every day.
> 
> I believe in God and there is no way in hell I'd ever have my son circumcised.


Doesn't matter. You can't always keep the foreskin pulled away so once it retracts, it'll collect moister and end up stinking.

http://goaskalice.columbia.edu/scent-uncircumcised-penis



> I'm a foreign gay man with an uncircumcised penis. In my country, being uncut is the norm, so it was not strange for me to have contact with other penises like mine. Yes, all of them had a characteristic smell, but it was part of the natural odor that comes with your own skin and, in fact, it was very arousing. When I started having sex with Americans, I felt the opposite of what they complain about: I missed the "d*** smell." Most of them smell like either soap or plain normal skin.
> I'm not saying that's a problem, I'm just raising the question: Is the uncut penis really stinky (urine, smegma, or any infection) or is it just a perfectly normal "d*** smell" that feels bad to someone's senses because they are not used to it


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mark101 said:


> If they don't wash then yes which is why it would be advisable for you to get any future son of yours cut, if you still have no wash facilities that is.
> For those able to wash every day there is no problem.


How often do you wash it.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

mark101 said:


> You only have to wash an uncircumcised penis once or twice a day as required, there is no reason to have odour down there. I'm really not sure why you cling to that snippet of propaganda. Doesn't your common sense tell you that if people practice good hygiene there will be no problem?


That's pretty often. I doubt a lot of the dudes I go to college with are even showering once a week.

That does it for me, I am on the circumcision train, 100%. Cut all the baby boys ASAP.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mark101 said:


> You only have to wash an uncircumcised penis once or twice a day as required, there is no reason to have odour down there. I'm really not sure why you cling to that snippet of propaganda. Doesn't your common sense tell you that if people practice good hygiene there will be no problem?


Once or twice a day won't cut it. The skin will always go back to covering it, allowing moister resulting in odor being around. Maybe you're just used to it.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Circumcision is losing ground. As religion dies out and studies pile up against this barbaric procedure, the mutilation of males is expected to keep decreasing.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> That's pretty often. I doubt a lot of the dudes I go to college with are even showering once a week.
> 
> That does it for me, I am on the circumcision train, 100%. Cut all the baby boys ASAP.


Uh, all parents have to do is teach boys proper cleaning as a child. I clean one or twice every day with no problems.

Edit: I meant to qute nubly


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Nope your wrong, the hygiene argument doesn't stand up so pull up another retarded claim from the pro-mutilation folks.lol
> 
> The magic penis theory of course, guys that are circumcised dont get AIDS, oh wait but Europe has lower rates of HIV that the good ol USA and in Europe we don't mutilate our young.
> 
> ...


....but you never refuted the cleanliness argument. If anything you sound pro-circumcision - not cutting your child is going to doom them to excessive unnecessary washing.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mark101 said:


> Nope your wrong, the hygiene argument doesn't stand up so pull up another retarded claim from the pro-mutilation folks.lol
> 
> The magic penis theory of course, guys that are circumcised dont get AIDS, oh wait but Europe has lower rates of HIV that the good ol USA and in Europe we don't mutilate our young.
> 
> ...


Guy, I've never said anything about AIDS :| But yea, it stinks unless you wash it constantly.

They need to make baby wipes for uncut penises.

I'd like to hear from people that have experienced both, like that dude in the link I posted.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

This isn't the S&C forum so this thread won't get as much leniency with the attacks and graphic language. Let's try to be civil with each other.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

mark101 said:


> You haven't but others do when they run out of petty arguments for systematic circumcision.
> 
> Oh and yeah a vagina stinks unless washed regularly, much like an *** crack, armpits, feet.
> 
> NEXT!


Yes, females should probably get circumcised like they do in Africa so they won't 
have to use products like this!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mark101 said:


> You haven't but others do when they run out of petty arguments for systematic circumcision.
> 
> Oh and yeah a vagina stinks unless washed regularly, much like an *** crack, armpits, feet.
> 
> NEXT!


Guys get turned on by that vaginal odor though. But at least now you acknowledge that uncut penises have an odor on them.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mark101 said:


> If unwashed yes, much llike vagina, *** crack, feet, arm pits.
> 
> Dude your a grown man, how come you never learned about washing your body?


Either you're not listening to what I'm saying or you refuse to listen to me. Unless you recently was your penis, it'll have an odor. You don't walk around with some male douche cleaning kit so you can't say that there is hardly an odor to an uncut penis. As I said, the foreskin will retract, collecting moisture that'll create an odor. Again, _unless you wash it several times a day_, an uncut penis will have an odor which has *nothing* to do with poor hygiene. 
http://ezinearticles.com/?What-Causes-Penis-Odor-and-How-to-Stop-It&id=7299066



> _My boyfriend showers every day and washes the area under his foreskin, but his penis always has an unattractive odor - the best way to describe it is that it smells like fish. I've tried to ignore it, but it is really getting in the way of our sex life, and going down on him is out of the question. Is he doing something wrong when he cleans down there?_





> Actually, his problem had nothing to do with poor hygiene, and this issue is not uncommon.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mark101 said:


> That's the whole point tho, I do wash my penis and it doesn't have an odour lol
> Get this:
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you're going to ignore my point and keep on relying on juvenile insults, then I guess the conversation is done. Pip pip cheerio mate.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

nubly said:


> Either you're not listening to what I'm saying or you refuse to listen to me. Unless you recently was your penis, it'll have an odor. You don't walk around with some male douche cleaning kit so you can't say that there is hardly an odor to an uncut penis. As I said, the foreskin will retract, collecting moisture that'll create an odor. Again, _unless you wash it several times a day_, an uncut penis will have an odor which has *nothing* to do with poor hygiene.


TMI WARNING!

Whenever I take a piss, I squeeze, retract the foreskin, clean it thoroughly with a toilet paper. Problem solved! No douche cleaning kit required.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

All guys should use toilet paper after peeing.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't have children and neither do I plan to have any but in the hypothetical situation where I had one and I wanted to circumcise him, well... The only possible reason would be because I secretly hate him for making me spend my money and so I want to mutilate his penis in a senseless act of petty revenge.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

mark101 said:


> That's the whole point tho, I do wash my penis and it doesn't have an odour lol
> Get this:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but I don't know. Don't intend on having my girlfriend suck my foot or armpit lol. Not a huge deal if they have an odour. But penis...

Obviously you can clean it but what if you've been out all day and don't have the opportunity.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

mark101 said:


> Pretty hard to imagine you can't spare two minutes to freshen up for a partner unless you don't have access to running water or something. :con


Not to mention that we're talking about babies here. Not sure these 'problems' are all that applicable.
When people get old enough, and if they consider these things to be actual problems, rather than just silly grasping at straws, they can go get themselves circumcised.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I most likely will never have a child, but hypothetically, I would not circumcise it. It doesn't appear to have any advantages (seems a rather strange ritual), and it's not my place to make body-altering decisions for my kid, even as the parent.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

mark101 said:


> Pretty hard to imagine you can't spare two minutes to freshen up for a partner unless you don't have access to running water or something. :con


Tons of scenarios where that isn't an option. Kind of a buzz kill too. It's usually a spur of the moment thing



> Not to mention that we're talking about babies here. Not sure these 'problems' are all that applicable.
> When people get old enough, and if they consider these things to be actual problems, rather than just silly grasping at straws, they can go get themselves circumcised.


Meh, both sides are kind of grasping at straws. Bottom line is most people don't really care they just have what they have. If foreskin was the be all end all people would be rushing out for foreskin restoration. But that doesn't happen either. There is a small segment who do but the same could be said the other way.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

It would be for me. As for the washing I'm sure things gets grungy beyond one washing.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Propaganda? No one even gives a **** really. These threads are always started by uncircumcised guys who seem to have a superiority complex. Most circumcised don't care that they are. There are positives and negatives to both.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I feel like I've gotten a little too involved here. For one I'm on the fence with this topic but lean towards being _against_ circumcision. I'm kind of arguing with myself. I was originally responding to cleanliness and can you really deny that being circumcised is better in that regard?

I stand behind most guys not caring. I'm sure there is a large contingent that do but most just have what they have and are fine with it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

batman can said:


> It would be for me. As for the washing I'm sure things gets grungy beyond one washing.


It doesn't get grungy, it just has a distinct odor to it.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Let me add my foreskin..errr I mean my 2 cents. I LOVE my foreskin. I want to make a movie call me and my foreskin (I dare someone make a DVD cover lol)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

mark101 said:


> If somebody isn't on top of personal hygiene then yes but that applies to all the other parts of the body I named earlier.
> It's pretty weird to doubt your sons future cleanliness and have surgery performed in case he doesn't care to shower or bathe very often.
> 
> 40% of Americans and most Europeans are uncut, it's declining in Canada, New Zealand and Australia. If there were these issues with it being unclean all the time we would circumcise universally, I wouldn't put up with a bad smell coming from my genitals and nor would most men.


I think it's a yes no matter what. I'm not saying it's this major thing or it warrants being circumcised however. You seem to be taking the stance of being uncircumcised is better or equal in every way. It's not. There are some advantages to be circumcised...personal hygiene aside cleanliness is one of them.

And again...I already said I lean towards being against circumcision.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

You can't seem to wrap your head around the fact that if it requires good personal hygiene it is by virtue less clean.

Quick Google search to your question. First result.



> What are the benefits of circumcision?
> 
> There is some evidence that circumcision has health benefits, including:
> 
> ...


http://www.webmd.com/sexual-conditions/guide/circumcision

Id like to point out yet again that I'm against circumcision....


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

WebMD (and basically everywhere else you look) vs. random guy on a forum. I know who im going with.

Its pretty obvious that there are positives and negatives to both but you seem unwilling to acknowledge it for whatever reason.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Your the random guy on the Internet who has a problem with good personal hygiene, I'll go with the crowd who don't see washing as such a hassle and that surgery is not the answer.
> 
> Your mighty defensive for somebody against circumcision.


He's just annoyed that you're blatantly ignoring research and facts. You're hurting your own cause.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

But he didn't ignore them?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

It shouldn't even be about whether or not its hygienic or what looks better or anything. It is about taking the choice away from another human being, making a permanent alteration to someones body.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

batman can said:


> You can't seem to wrap your head around the fact that if it requires good personal hygiene it is by virtue less clean.
> 
> Quick Google search to your question. First result.
> 
> ...


You forgot, no Pepe Le Pew peen.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

mark101 said:


> What are you his mother?
> 
> Hurting my own cause wtf lol
> 
> Take a look at the poll and see how people feel about it.


What does the poll have to do with anything. I wouldn't have voted for cleanliness as a reason.

The defensive comment you made earlier was hilarious. Essentially anywhere you research sides with me but you refuse to acknowledge it. Seems like the answer you want is being uncircumcised is better in every way no matter what. It isn't dude, get over it.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

batman can said:


> What does the poll have to do with anything. I wouldn't have voted for cleanliness as a reason.
> 
> The defensive comment you made earlier was hilarious. Essentially anywhere you research sides with me but you refuse to acknowledge it. Seems like the answer you want is being uncircumcised is better in every way no matter what. It isn't dude, get over it.


Both sides have research that say their opinion on it is right. A person should be able to decide for themselves on whether which side makes more sense to them when they are old enough, not be made for them so they have no say in it.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

In the interest of fairness, can we have a female version of this thread please?

Just in case anyone has any alterations they'd like to make in mind.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

scooby said:


> Both sides have research that say their opinion on it is right. A person should be able to decide for themselves on whether which side makes more sense to them when they are old enough, not be made for them so they have no say in it.


It was nice of you to chime in but I've already said I was against it and you just stated my reason.

Mark101 you seem to have a reading comprehension problem. I haven't once said that anything I wrote justified circumcision. Frustrating as ****...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Im against it because it should be a personal decision IMO. Now that aside you can make an argument that you are better off being circumcised...cleanliness being a reason. Which btw is almost universally agreed upon. Im at work don't have time to be doing this but for my quick search I did yesterday that seems to be the case. You seemed to ignore that link I posted and responded to one case with "wear a condom" basically ignoring the issue.

At the end of the day neither side seems to rush out and get what they have changed in great numbers although a segment on both side do. Essentially I don't think either way is better.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I can only select one option?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

mark101 said:


> Agreed
> 
> Best left as nature intended unless it's required for medical reasons, we got there in the end.


Ok...whatever floats your boat. Nature is anything but perfect btw.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

- It's perverted
- Research shows that it isn't really beneficial and ironically can do more harm in the long run then if you just left it uncut (higher risk of getting cancer, erectile dysfunction etc)
- The child doesn't have a say. It's mutilation.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

batman can said:


> Im against it because it should be a personal decision IMO. Now that aside you can make an argument that you are better off being circumcised...cleanliness being a reason. Which btw is almost universally agreed upon. Im at work don't have time to be doing this but for my quick search I did yesterday that seems to be the case. You seemed to ignore that link I posted and responded to one case with "wear a condom" basically ignoring the issue.
> 
> At the end of the day neither side seems to rush out and get what they have changed in great numbers although a segment on both side do. Essentially I don't think either way is better.


I disagree wih the "cleanliness" reason. First of all, it is not "universally" agreed upon if 80% of the world's males are not cut. And second, you should research how one of the foreskin's main functions is actually to KEEP the penis clean


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

All right, what's with the crusade against circumcision, arnie? I just think you care way too much about this, dude.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm curious, why is this a thing? I'll chime in with my 2 cents and you can tear me up if you wish, you wouldn't be the first. My son is "circumcised", as for why I did it? Its just what you did, unless you had a home birth you did that to your son. /shrug


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

I am and it's a huge reason to why i don't trust my parents.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Ineko said:


> I'm curious, why is this a thing? I'll chime in with my 2 cents and you can tear me up if you wish, you wouldn't be the first. My son is "circumcised", as for why I did it? Its just what you did, unless you had a home birth you did that to your son. /shrug


Because your son was born at a hospital and not at home you circumcised him?
You can give birth at a hospital and not circumcise him.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't like how a lot of people in this thread are condemning "uncut" guys as if they had a ****ing choice in the matter.. :roll
How many babies' first words are "Please can you cut part of my d*** off?"


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Circumcized folks, you have no idea what you're missing hehe. If I didn't have my foreskin, masturbation and sex would be a whole lot less enjoyable. *Playing around with that foreskin and having it rub up and down is so essential to me* :b

I can totally tell when a girl isn't used to uncut penises by the way they give me a handjob. It's a lot less pleasurable.

Plus the foreskin is like a natural gliding mechanism which makes intercourse more smooth!

As for my uncut penis "stinking" I wouldn't know how it compares to cut ones, but I don't detect any nasty smell if I take a shower daily.

Purely my experience of course.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

DubnRun said:


> Probably just retarded, brainwashed parents that think it's normal to mutilate their own.


Has noting to do with that .
You are the one,who is brainwashed , who thinks that he lives a free life , its an illusion.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I don't like how a lot of people in this thread are condemning "uncut" guys as if they had a ****ing choice in the matter.. :roll
> How many babies' first words are "Please can you cut part of my d*** off?"


wrong context, it is extra skin .
Has nothing to do with the lenght of your penis.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I have no intention of circumcising anyone. I find it dumb! Plain dumb!
I only see religion as a somewhat good argument for doing it: the judaic religion and islamic one(I must confess I had no clue they are doing it in muslim countries too). But I consider all religions to be crap so circumcision to be just as crappy.

I am not aware of a connection between christian religion and circumcision. I am an orthodox christian and that is unheard of in here. If you would talk about having your baby circumcised, people would show you the way to the nearest mental hospital.

I see some people are taking the idea of being clean to hysterical or ridiculous levels. When I think of these people I have the image of a person dressed in a cleanroom suit and carrying a bottle of disinfectant everywhere, just in case they will have to do a handshake or open a door. It's an obsession. You have hot water and fancy body cleaning products. Use them! Even circumcised and all shaved down there, you can be dirtier and smellier than an uncircumcised and unshaved person, if you dont bathe. Your body still secretes fluids and smells. It is normal. Its the sign you are a human not a robot.

Why not asking for the genital area to be removed so it will always be perfectly clean and never secrete any fluids or smells? Maybe the whole skin from the whole body too cause it is known to cause perspiration. That feels so unclean! 

As for the aestethic argument, that is simply laughable. How is that improving anything? Why not tie a flower around the penis? For aesthetic reasons. 

There is no other worry left for the mankind but the foreskin of their babies.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

forex said:


> wrong context, it is extra skin .
> Has nothing to do with the lenght of your penis.


Who said anything about length? Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> As for the aestethic argument, that is simply laughable. How is that improving anything? Why not tie a flower around the penis? For aesthetical reasons.


The aesthetic argument makes no sense, I know right :lol

Like anyone gives a damn about what your genitals look like. Nobody ever sees them except your girl who loves you for reasons unrelated to your foreskin, and your football teammates in the locker room, who don't really give a damn either.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> The aesthetic argument makes no sense, I know right :lol


Well, who knows? Maybe some are considering it a work of art. A true masterpiece! The only thing that is ruining it's obvious perfection, is that damn hideous foreskin! :bash


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

> To prevent masturbation or to make sex less enjoyable.


 huh?


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

000


> *There is strong evidence that circumcision reduces the risk of HIV infection in heterosexual men in high-risk populations.[10][31] Evidence among heterosexual men in sub-Saharan Africa shows a decreased risk of between 38 percent and 66 percent over two years,[10] and in this population studies rate it cost effective.*[11] Whether it is of benefit in developed countries is undetermined.[32]
> There are plausible explanations based on human biology for how circumcision can decrease the likelihood of female-to-male HIV transmission. The superficial skin layers of the penis contain Langerhans cells, which are targeted by HIV; removing the foreskin reduces the number of these cells. When an uncircumcised penis is erect during intercourse, any small tears on the inner surface of the foreskin come into direct contact with the vaginal walls, providing a pathway for transmission. When an uncircumcised penis is flaccid, the pocket between the inside of the foreskin and the head of the penis provides an environment conducive to pathogen survival; circumcision eliminates this pocket. Some experimental evidence has been provided to support these theories.[33]
> The WHO and the Joint United Nations Programme on HIV/AIDS (UNAIDS) state that male circumcision is an efficacious intervention for HIV prevention, but should be carried out by well trained medical professionals and under conditions of informed consent.[1][12][34] The WHO has judged circumcision to be a cost-effective public health intervention against the spread of HIV in Africa, although not necessarily more cost-effective than condoms.[1] The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has calculated that newborn circumcision is cost-effective against HIV in the US.[35] The joint WHO/UNAIDS recommendation also notes that circumcision only provides partial protection from HIV and should not replace known methods of HIV prevention.[12]
> The available evidence does not indicate that circumcision provides HIV protection for heterosexual women.[5][36] Data is lacking regarding the effect circumcision may have on the transmission rate of men who engage in anal sex with a female partner.[34][37] It is undetermined whether circumcision benefits men who have sex with men.[38][39]


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I don't like how a lot of people in this thread are condemning "uncut" guys as if they had a ****ing choice in the matter.. :roll
> *How many babies' first words are "Please can you cut part of my d*** off?"*


Aboutnine out of ten babies.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Mr Bacon said:


> The aesthetic argument makes no sense, I know right :lol
> 
> Like anyone gives a damn about what your genitals look like. Nobody ever sees them except your girl who loves you for reasons unrelated to your foreskin, and your football teammates in the locker room, who don't really give a damn either.


Aesthetics makes no sense. It's like saying perfectly round large breasts are more visually pleasing than flat breasts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

opcorn - some of the responses in this thread!


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

nubly said:


> Aesthetics makes no sense. It's like saying perfectly round large breasts are more visually pleasing than flat breasts.


I'm sure well proportioned breasts & hips are found more attractive, on average, *for biological/evolutionary reasons*, just as symmetric faces are. Plus breasts are a visually exposed body part. But cutting off that little bit of skin on your penis down there? Most likely doesn't yield near as much benefit.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't believe Cub's fan wasn't an option.


----------

